# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Fuego en espectaculos para niños

## rufuselidolo

Que opinan sobre el uso de rutinas con fuego en la magia para niños, ya sea papel flash, hilos flash o cualquier otro de implemento o juego que incluyan el fuego....


espero sus opiniones

----------


## alvarovilla

Este tema se trato hace algún tiempo y por li que leí se recomendo dar la típica advertencia de "no hagan esto en casa" y poco más. Además existen numerosos espectáculos de magia infantil en el que se usan sin ningun incidente o problema(que yo haya visto). Espero que te sirva de algo un saludo!!

----------


## Ming

Creo que el hilo del que habla Alvaro es este:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...ighlight=fuego
Espero que te sirva.

----------


## Iban

Yo lo veo bien. Lo alternaría con alguna otra rutina en la que consumas drogas o bebas alcohol. El uso de armas de fuego, o pegar a los animales, le puede dar un toque de originalidad.

----------


## Pulgas

Como el tema del fuego (y derivados) ha surgido muchas veces, intentaré hacer un análisis de cómo lo veo, tratando de tocar muchos palos diferentes.
A la hora de planteárnoslo podemos tener en cuenta los siguientes puntos:
El fuego como protagonista del hecho mágico.El fuego como algo colateral.El fuego como adorno o acompañamiento.*El fuego como protagonista del hecho mágico:*
La magia no se produce sin la intervención directa y protagonista del fuego (por ejemplo, prendo fuego a al mapa de un tesoro que está roto, para que aparezca recompuesto).
Lo descarto sistemática y categóricamente dentro de la magia infantil. Me parece un recurso peligroso y lo desaconsejaré toda mi vida, incluso cuando se haga la advertencia de que los peques no deben hacerlo. ¿No os tomáis a broma la anécdota del médico que prohíbe fumar a un paciente mientras exala el humo de su puro? Si no se debe hacer, ¿por qué lo haces tú? La respuesta de "porque yo soy mayor" es tan absurda... ¿A quién le gustaba que le deijeran eso de pequeño?
Todo lo atractivo que hace un adulto es deseable desde el punto de vista del menor y, según los niños, una advertencia de ese tipo es aún más irresistible que prender fuego diréctamente.

*El fuego como algo colateral.*
Aquellos casos en lso que el fuego no adquiere protagonismo directo, sino que su presencia es consecuencia de algo que tiene poco que ver con él. Por citar un ejemplo. Comienzo a leer un conjuro en mi libro mágico, me equivoco de fórmula y al pasar las páginas el libro empieza a arder.
No me gusta, pero no lo veo tan peligroso, al menos no si logramos hacer que no haya una asimilación entre el fuego y lo que hace el mago.
De todas maneras, pudiendo buscar otras salidas igual de vistosas (o más), o igual de resultonas (o más), me decanto por no utilizarlo. ¿Alguien ha hecho que en lugar del fuego salga un chorro de agua que empape al mago? Las carcajadas serán sonadas, y el riesgo físico para el peque, inexistente.

*El fuego como adorno o acompañamiento:*
Aquí incluyo las detonaciones, los destellos, etc. Por seguir el esquema anterior, pongo algunos ejemplos: Va a aparecer una muñeca de trapo, y lo hace justo en el momento en que un resplandor ilumina las manos del ilusionista.
Me parece correcto y no, según cómo se utilice.
Mal, si es una llama la que produce el efecto. Aquí estamos en el primer supuesto, agravado por lo atractivo del fogonazo.
Bien, si no hay una fuente directa que lo provoque (existen medios para trabajar con flash sin necesidad de que actúe llama por medio).
Este efecto resulta muy visual. Los peques están acostumbrados a él a través de los dibujos animados y lso efectos especiales, pero, repito, no me parece acertado si hay una identificación entre fuego (quemo un papel, un cordón) y el resplandor.

*Conclusiones.*
Durante algún tiempo utilicé fuego en sesiones con niños de 10-11 años. Después de recapacitar lo eliminé de mi repertorio.En muy pocas ocasiones he usado con niños productos flash: no encuentro una manera realmente original de emplearlo sin asumir riesgos ni entrar en contradicciones con mi manera de entender el fuego.Creo que el fuego es precioso, que tiene una magia que se supera muy difícilmente. Pero creo también que mi creatividad debe saber encontrar elementos que no me lleven a asumir el riesgo de su uso. Para mí una de las máximas sagradas es la seguridad de los peques ¿Por qué ponerla en riesgo?

----------


## ignoto

Un pequeño apunte.
Los niños crecen entre el fuego. A los cinco o seis años tiran petardos (esté prohibido o no) y mucho antes ven arder montones de cosas en la calle.

Es mucho más importante enseñarles el correcto uso del fuego y el material pirotécnico que intentar hacer como que no existe. Sobre todo porque SI que existe y está a su alcance.

Lo que no me gusta es lo de sacar un mechero o una cerilla y encender el fuego. Eso les indica directamente la forma de hacerlo.

Quizás es cuestión de cultura.

----------


## rufuselidolo

> Yo lo veo bien. Lo alternaría con alguna otra rutina en la que consumas drogas o bebas alcohol. El uso de armas de fuego, o pegar a los animales, le puede dar un toque de originalidad.


 
mmm gracias por tu comentario me keda claroo lo k kieres decir pero podrias ser un poco mas directo y no tan ironico...

----------


## Iban

Jajajjaja...

Vale, rufus. seamos directos: me parece mal.

Pero creo que es una cosa de pura lógica, ¿no? Es tan sencillo como ponerse en el pellejo del padre, y pensar si te gustaría que hubiese alardes con fuego en el cumpleaños de tu hijo. Para llegar a una respuesta no hace falta ser mago, y ni siquiera ser padre.

----------


## ignoto

Los padres les compran los petardos y les dejan estar despiertos hasta las tantas para que vean quemar una falla.

----------


## Iban

Y otros padres les mandan a la calle a pedir en las esquinas.  :Smile1: 

¿Estamos hablando de buenos padres, o también cuentan los insensatos y los sinvergüenzas?

----------


## ignoto

Estoy hablando del 90% de los padres...valencianos.

Repito que la cultura influye. Y mucho.

En Valencia se vive con el fuego y la pirotecnia. Es una parte de la vida.

Es, más o menos, como si yo encontrase mal el que existan sociedades gastronómicas porque "inducen a la obesidad" que, por cierto, ocasiona muchos más problemas a la salud y más intervenciones médicas que el fuego. ¿Está mal salir a escena siendo obeso? ¿Censuramos a Kaito por hacer magia a niños?

----------


## Iban

Jajajaa...

Se nos está yendo la pinza. Aquí cortamos troncos a hachazos desde que nacemos (y levantamos piedras de 300 kilos), pero eso no significa que regalemos una faca a nuestros hijos al hacer la comunión.

----------


## ignoto

Insisto en que la cultura en la que vive el público es importante. Y no solamente para el fuego.

Por otra parte, no es lo mismo un mago en solitario que una pareja artística. En el caso de una pareja, se puede dirigir el deseo de identificarse hacia uno de los protagonistas mientras que es el otro el que utiliza el fuego.
En nuestro caso, los niños se identifican con el personaje de la bruja y soy yo el que hace el fuego.

----------


## Iban

Ok, Ignoto, creo que ahora entiendo un poco mejor, y voy a andar con pies de plomo. Tú usas el fuego en tus espectáculos, y de ahí que defiendas un uso razonable del mismo.

Voy a decirte algo obvio: tú llevas el copón de tiempo en magia, y si tienes la reputación que tienes, no es porque seas un chapuzas, sino todo lo contrario. Así que doy por supuesto que tu uso del fuego es razonado, razonable, y razonoso.

Pero creo que no se puede generalizar. Es decir: que tú lo hagas, si lo haces bien, no significa que sea una actitud que se deba de aconsejar de manera general y no matizada.

----------


## ignoto

Si leemos "El gato con botas" nos identificamos con el gato y no con su dueño. Y ello a pesar de no ser, obviamente, un gato.
El cuento está escrito así por lo que el personaje "humano" queda en segundo plano.

Esto permite que el amo haga cosas sin sentido (sé que no es el caso de este cuento en concreto, es solamente un ejemplo) sin que sea tenido en cuenta.

Por el contrario, cualquier acción del gato será ponderada y se tomará a este personaje como "guía". Esto se basa en una característica humana que nos impulsa a ser líderes o a seguir a uno (simplificando mucho). En este caso el gato es el líder y, por extensión, el modelo a seguir.

Para entendernos, esto se basa en un mecanismo similar al de las "modas". El que enseña los calzoncillos forma parte del grupo y el primero que los enseñó es el líder. El que lleva un tatuaje, un piercing o se viste de negro con una cruz boca abajo forma parte del grupo y el primero que lo hizo es el líder.

----------


## Iban

Tú juegas con ventaja porque puedes presentar dos personalidades (además, en tu caso, no sólo dos personalidades, sino también dos personas), una de las cuales es con quien empatiza el público. Lo cual te da mucha libertad de acción para la otra persona.

----------


## Pulgas

Fuera de casos concretos, que cada quien es dueño de su casa, creo que lo interesante es resaltar el *hecho general*, al que, por supuesto, podemos poner todas las excepciones que queramos.
No obstante me reafirmo en lo que comenté más arriba: *no* *recomiendo nunca el uso del fuego como elemento protagonista en actuaciones para público infantil*.

Dicho esto, *una anécdota* y *una advertencia* más.
Durante muchos años viví de los mercados medievales. en ellos participaba siempre en el espectáculo nocturno de fuego, unas veces como tragafuegos, otras como mago. Hará unos siete u ocho años, y con todas las medidas de seguridad del mundo, estalló una garrafa de cinco litros de alcohol. El resultado: estuve varias semanas en la Unidad de Grandes Qumados del Hospital Virgen del Rocío, de Sevilla; varios meses de baja; intevino la fiscalía y se archivaron las diligencias porque no se apreció ningún síntoma de negligencia por mi parte; el caso salió en la tele (con la publicidad negativa que te reporta -cosa que, en esos momento, me importó tres pimientos-). No hubo heridos (aparte de mí). Pero comprobé en mis carnes algo que ya sabía: el fuego es peligroso ¡Muy peligroso!
Quien tenga oídos para oír, que oiga.

¡Y la advertencia! *Que ningún menor de edad juegue con fuego en sus espectáculos*. Si sugre algún problema yo lo resuelvo sin especiales dificultades: mi mayoría de edad, mi seguro... En el caso de un menor de edad la responsabilidad puede derivar directamente en sus padres. ¡Y vaya gracia!
Los accidentes, lamentablemente, existen (por eso son accidentes). Nadie está a salvo de ellos. La mejor forma de evitarlos es no tentar a la suerte.

----------


## ignoto

Ventaja que está al alcance de cualquiera.

Que se lo digan a los Ludus, Magionetas, Magic Bufons...

----------


## ignoto

Por desgracia, Pulgas tiene toda la razón del mundo.

Me pareció muy gracioso defender mi postura pero al que quiera le puedo enseñar unas cuantas cicatrices de quemaduras (incluida una de tercer grado trabajando en una pirotecnia) que demuestran lo peligroso que es el fuego.

Incluso con trapicheros psicológicos, es mejor *NO* usarlo en funciones infantiles.

----------


## Iban

Pero no a la de alguien que está empezando, y que se piensa que "empatía" es el mundo donde vive Peter Pan.

Pero bueno, ya estamos hablando por hablar, y porque nos aburrimos mucho.

Esto ya es spam, ¿verdad?  :Smile1:

----------


## rufuselidolo

Me ha quedado claro fuego y niños es una mezcla no muy recomendable...

 :302: 

aunk si concuerdo con algunos que piensan que depende de la cultura, el jugar con fuego puede resultar muy peligroso, mas aun si se realiza con niños, asi k gracias por sus comentarios

_(Aunque si concuerdo con algunos que piensan que depende de la cultura, el jugar con fuego puede resultar muy peligroso, mas aun si se realiza con niños, asi que gracias por sus comentarios.)_

----------


## Pulgas

Por favor, Rufuselidolo (y todos, claro), acostúmbrate a escribir con todos los caracteres: el foro lo lee gente que no es castellanoparlante y les dificultamos la comprensión si utilizamos abreviaturas tipo chat o mensaje telefónico.

----------


## rufuselidolo

> Por favor, Rufuselidolo (y todos, claro), acostúmbrate a escribir con todos los caracteres: el foro lo lee gente que no es castellanoparlante y les dificultamos la comprensión si utilizamos abreviaturas tipo chat o mensaje telefónico.


 
tomare tu consejo pulgas... :Wink1:

----------


## magik mackey

el fuego en si mismo es magico, y gusta tanto a grandes como a pequeños, por lo que pienso que es apto para magia infantil, por lo menos yo lo utilizo hace bastantes años con mucho exito.

----------


## Jeff

> ...En Valencia se vive con el fuego y la pirotecnia. Es una parte de la vida...


Te entiendo perfectamente Ignoto, en Francia, en la frontera de la Jonquera, también hubo un tiempo donde viviamos con esta cultura.  :001 302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302: 

(no pude resistirme, lo siento!)

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## J.R.

En cualquier juego de magia la gente (grandes o pequeños) buscan el “truco” y para un niño puede ser lógico que prender el papel, por ejemplo, es el truco y esto le de pie a imitarlo....
Por tanto, yo soy partidario de usarlo pero como lo describe Pulgas como algo colateral. Como dice Ignoto que no es vea el momento de prender el papel.
Y con estos preceptos que cada uno lo use o no. Eso si como mágico el fuego es MAGICO.....

----------


## magobernal

> Los padres les compran los petardos y les dejan estar despiertos hasta las tantas para que vean quemar una falla.


es verdad, pero a partir de los 12 aprx.
nunca he visto a un niño de 5 años utilizando un mechero.

Bueno, volviendo al tema, creo que esta mal, porque a lo mejor, un niño de los miles y miles que veran el juego, lo intentara hacer (es como hacer el abanico de la gitana, si lo intenta hacer el niño, es peligroso).

----------


## Iban

> es verdad, pero a partir de los 12 aprx.
> nunca he visto a un niño de 5 años utilizando un mechero.


A los 7 años mis amigos y yo prendimos fuego a un garaje con dos coches y cuatro motos dentro (aquello sí que fueron Fallas). Simplemente porque nos parecía divertido meter papelitos encendidos por debajo de la persiana.

A mis padres no les hizo tanta gracia, supongo que porque todavía no tenía doce años.

----------


## magobernal

jajaja, sera por eso.
No, ahora en serio, algien de unos 12, suele ser ya lo suficientemente responsable como para poder ver una funcion de magia con fuego

----------


## J.R.

Claro, si al fin y al cabo es sentido común, con 12 años YO CREO que el niño no va a pensar que el truco esta en el fuego y va a intentar imitarlo. A los 12 años ya tienen o al menos se les supone, sentido comun.

----------


## rufuselidolo

mm concuerdo con  que a partir de los 12 mas me o menos seria un buena edad para presentar algunos juegos que incluyan fuego, pero creo que es muy importante, como se ha mencionado, el contexto bajo el que se utilliza el fuego un ejemplo 

el otro dia en una funcion de magia un mago entro a escena con un papel en las manos y explicaba que el juego o truco que realizaria tenia las instrucciones escritas en ese papel, pero que para poder verlas debia leerlas cerca de una vela o una pequeña llama, tenia un encendedor y comenzo a tratar de leer las instrucciones del juego cuando la "paso a quemar" y el papel se esfumo...

en este caso el fuego no es el centro de atencion, es solo un complemento por lo que no veo lo malo de poder utilizarlo, en aquella funcion habian muchos niños y no creo que ninguno haya llegado a su casa a imitar lo que hizo el mago con el fuego...

por esto creo que es muy importante el contexto bajo el que se usa el fuego, de eso va a depender mucho si se debe o no utilizar

----------


## ignoto

> mm concuerdo con  que a partir de los 12 mas me o menos seria un buena edad para presentar algunos juegos que incluyan fuego,


Si tenemos en cuenta que la magia infantil va dirigida a niños entre 6 y 12 años, a partir de los 12 puedes hacer lo que quieras pero enfrente tendrás a adolescentes y preadolescentes que quieren ser "mayores".
Que te sea leve hacerles magia infantil.

----------


## magobernal

puff, preadolescentes.... no hay quien los aguante (ni sus padres; por eso nos contratan para los cumpleaños)
con esos, es hacer aparecer una llama, y que te salga un niño con un mechero diciendo que tambien puede hacerlo jajaja.
con 12 años se puede hacer piromagia (no se si esa palabra existe), pero no se les puede hacer un show de magia infantil.

----------


## Moñiño

puff, preadolescentes.... no hay quien los aguante (ni sus padres; por eso nos contratan para los cumpleaños)
con esos, es hacer aparecer una llama, y que te salga un niño con un mechero diciendo que tambien puede hacerlo jajaja.
con 12 años se puede hacer piromagia (no se si esa palabra existe), pero no se les puede hacer un show de magia infantil."

Sinceramente Bernal. ¿Has pensado en lo que has puesto? ¿Lo has releido? ¿Das consejos por dar, sin pensar?
Esto que escribes es una contradiccion total. Dices que hacer un juego y que iran corriendo a por el mechero, como dando a entender que esta mal hacer magia con fuego a niños de 12 años y acto seguido añades "Con 12 años se puede hacer piromagia" es decir magia con fuego.
¿En que quedamos? ¿Crees que se puede, o crees que no?
Y otra cosa mas. ¿A los niños de 12 años no se les puede hacer magia infantil?
¿Por que no?
¿Que tipo de magia es adecuada para ellos?.

Ahora eso si, felicidades, has abierto un tema para pensar ¿Hasta que edad podemos considerar un tipo de magia como infantil, o realizar juegos infantiles? ¿Como medirlo?

Salutres.

----------


## magobernal

como poder... puedes hacerle magia infantil a un preadolescente, pero mejor no hacerles magia infantil, sino magia ya de adulto.

Lo del mechero no lo he relacionado con el peligro, sino con estropear juegos (repito: tú haces aparecer una llama y un niño se le vanta y dice de cachondeo y con animo de fastidiar: -eso lo hago yo con el mechero-).
luego he añadido que con 12 o mas años cro que se puede hacer piromagia,
y que con menos (en magia infantil) no

creo que me has malentendido, no me he contradecido en ningun momento

----------


## djeid06

Buenas! a mi una vez en el bar donde hago los bolos, una niña de unos 8 años casi se pone a llorar de miedo; porque de un papel flash hice una grulla; la queme y aparació una rosa...
Si lo llego a saber no lo hago jejeje; con toda la buena intención del mundo.
Alfinal se calmo, raro que los padres no me crucificasen en ese momento jejeje sino que sonrieron y tambien se quedaron sin palabras( a veces los adultos son mas niños que un niño jejeje).
Todo quedo en un pequeño susto  :Wink1: 

Saludos!

----------


## magobernal

jajaja, ya me fastidiaria que los niños en vez de sorprenderse se mis  ¨poderes¨, se asustarran

----------


## klaus

Recuerdo que cuando era niño vi un show de magia en un cumpleaños y el mago prendía fuego en un sartén, lo tapaba y salía una paloma. Es el único juego que recuerdo y es un recuerdo hermoso...
Siento que a los niños les gusta más que verlo como un peligro.

----------


## magobernal

eso me acaba de recordar que una vez vino un mago a mi colegio y derrepente un libro empezo a que marse, pero cuando lo cerro para apagarlo y lo abrio, no habia ninguna marca del fuego

----------


## klaudio_o

Depende de como lo manejes, pues yo he hecho aparecer monedas y cosas pequeñas con papel flash y por ende, la cantidad de papel que necesito es poca.
Lo más importante es siempre tener gran precaución y tino al momento de usar las cosas

----------


## Iban

Disculpadme si rompo por la mitad todo lo que estamos diciendo sobre esto. Esta mañana, en Barakaldo, ha salido el tema y las opiniones han volado en todas direcciones, unas bastante menos acertadas que otras.

Creo que ésta es una pregunta que los magos no están preparados para contestar. Sí para dar opiniones, pero poco más. Necesitaríamos conocer la respuesa de un psicólogo, un pediatra, o un pedagogo.

----------


## Benmula

> Yo lo veo bien. Lo alternaría con alguna otra rutina en la que consumas drogas o bebas alcohol. El uso de armas de fuego, o pegar a los animales, le puede dar un toque de originalidad.


la ironia en estado puro... siguiendo tu razonamiento no podrias hacer magia con palomas pues los niños agarrarian las palomas de las plazas y las maltratarian o con sogas porque imitandote podrian ahorcarse, en fin, creo que todo es relativo a la presentacion, no se puede decir si o no sin discusion

----------


## ignoto

> Disculpadme si rompo por la mitad todo lo que estamos diciendo sobre esto. Esta mañana, en Barakaldo, ha salido el tema y las opiniones han volado en todas direcciones, unas bastante menos acertadas que otras.
> 
> Creo que ésta es una pregunta que los magos no están preparados para contestar. Sí para dar opiniones, pero poco más. Necesitaríamos conocer la respuesa de un psicólogo, un pediatra, o un pedagogo.


En la sala había, que yo sepa, dos psicólogos y un pedagogo.

----------


## Coloclom

Cierto Ignoto, pero en ningún momento dieron su opinión como profesionales o al menos yo no lo entendí así; más bien, todo parecían opiniones personales. Y no pretendo cortar tus palabras, que pocos mejor que tú aquí para opinar sobre psicología infantil si ya lo mamas en casa.

Yo veo claro que hay efectos que bajo ningún concepto haría ante un niño y otros que BIEN REALIZADOS sí pueden ser interesantes, pero claro, cómo? en manos de quien? con qué argumento? No estoy a favor del uso del fuego en manos de cualquier persona cuando se trata de exibirlo ante un niño. El debate del fuego me recuerda el hilo de Sergio de atrapar la bala con la boca.

En el espectáculo de Ignoto y Olga aparece fuego, pero por arte de magia, dentro de un contexto y posterior a una presentación de imposibilidades, basadas en magias que sólo determinados seres pueden hacer.

Pues ok, me parece cojonudo, pero luego, uno se encuentra con que los magos pueden ser buenos magos, o malos magos, y en la magia infantil los hay muy buenos y muy muy malos.

Es por ello, que uno puede llegar a encontrarse una sucesión de efectos mágicos a modo "tiro a discrección", basadas en un "¿no sé qué?" donde todo sucede porque sí. Y a mi me parece, que una persona que se sube a un escenario, a hacer algo MUY GRANDE ante niños MUY PEQUEÑOS debe de ser consciente de la posibilidad de convertirse en un héroe para ellos de forma inminente provocando en ellos el intento de imitación.

Si esque al salir de la gala se veían algunos niños haciendo magias, lanzando rayos y convirtiendo a los padres en ranas.

El fuego sí, tal vez, pero para quien sepa usarlo ante niños; hay gente que se sube a un escenario por el simple echo de que tiene escaleras.

Los últimos parrafamos tal vez carezcan de sentido para quien no haya asistido al encuentro de magos infantiles

----------


## magobernal

A lo mejor es verdad que nosotros (como magos) no podemos dar nada más que una opinión, pero consultar al pediatra o al psicólogo creo que es exagerado.

----------


## Pulgas

No estoy de acuerdo en que un profesional de los espectáculos infantiles no tenga criterio a la hora de decidir qué se debe usar y qué no. Y si no tiene ese criterio, malo, malo.

----------


## Moñiño

Por echar un poco mas de leña al fuego, nunca mejor dicho.
Me ha comentado un niño de unos 6 años cuando se ha enterado que hago magia, si hacia aparecer palomas desde el fuego.

Esto me ha dado que pensar. He de suponer que lo han visto ya antes, y pensando enl a sobre informacion que hay hoy dia, el fuego bien usado puede ser un recurso muy valido.
Digo esto, por que ante mi inminente paternidad, me he pateado los canales de television viendo dibujos y programas infantiles y veo cosas increibles en ellos, que me hacen pensar que lo del fuego no es para tanto.
Igual es que cuando pensamos en niños pensamos en nuestra generacion, en nosotros mismos cuando veiamos cosas de pequeños y no lo que ven hoy dia. Desde sinchan mostrando su culo a escenas de Batman dandose de puñetazo con otro garrulo a cosas aun mas dudosas.
¿Acaso un niño que ve a Batman zurrar a otro, zurra a su compañero de clase por que ha hecho algo mal y él se cree un paladin de la justicia, como su heroe de la tele?

Pudiera ser.

En mi epoca veia la serie esta de los largatos, V se llamaba y a mi no me dio por comerme el hanster que teniamos en casa y sin embargo, sin ver nada sin que nadie me dijera nada, me tire por una pedazo cuesta de dos kilometros con mi monopatin y sin protecciones (que dolor al llegar al fina, cuando me di el tortazo padre).
No se si es que no hemos estudiado bien la psicologia de esta era en cuanto a referentes y estimulos que reciben hoy, o es que nos anclamos en la nuestra y damos por supuesto que hoy dia todo funciona asi.
Supongo que habra de todo.
Yo por si acaso sigo pensando que si no lo ven, no lo querran, por lo que de momento no uso fuego (Eso si, acabo de andar pensando que si me ven sacarme 10 metros de papel de la boca, ¿Quien me asegura que un niño en casa no se va ha hartar de comer servilletas para tener ese papel en la boca y sacarlo como el mago para deleite de su familia?. Hasta ahora no lo pense, y de seguro que esta noche no duermo dandole vueltas a ver si lo suprimo o lo dejo).

Salutres.

----------


## magobernal

Creo que la tele a un niño solo le mete epilepsia pero, en cambio, un videojuego de Batman, sí que puede influir en que un niño intente imitar sus movimientos.
Seguro que habéis visto alguna vez el gta (grand theft auto), este es el tçipico juego para +18 (violencia, mal lenguaje, sexo, drogas, discriminacion....).
tiene fama de ser un juego en el cual puedes atropellar ancianas y o pegar un tiro a una embarazada.
Soy testigo de que ese tipo de juegos son capaces de corromper a una persona :O10: 
Lo he visto, lo he vivido, gente maja y simpçatica que empieza a hacer tonterçias de las que salen en esos juegos. :O11: 

Bueno, cambiando de tema (o mejor dicho volviendo al tema), creo que lo de hacer una paloma a partir del fuego sçi es apto para niños, porque en ese caso, se muestra el fuego como algo constructivo (no como una llama peligrosa que consume todo lo que toca y que es como un reto para un niño que desea controlarlo por cualquier motivo :O15: ).
En ese caso el fuego es un elemento que hace aparecer vida, que hace que el fuego parezca mças inofensivo. A lo mejor esto harçia parecer al fuego algo seguro y eso animarçia a los niños a jugar con él, pero aun asçi, este juego es mas apto que el tçipico juego en el cual el mago hace aparecer y desaparecer llamas en la mano.  :Cool1:

----------

